# FP conditions?



## poppineyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking forward to opening morning at FP. Just wondering if most zones are flooded? Thanks


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

Went there on Wednesday and they were still harvesting the beans. They hadn't started flooding then. Corn looks great though.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

When I was there for Teal season, the ditches were FULL! And with this rain yesterday and today- they should be working on filling up good! In a previous thread they talked about the staff at FP were thinking they shouldn't have any problem flooding almost all of the zones that get flooded.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Bertslash said:


> When I was there for Teal season, the ditches were FULL! And with this rain yesterday and today- they should be working on filling up good! In a previous thread they talked about the staff at FP were thinking they shouldn't have any problem flooding almost all of the zones that get flooded.




Ditches I checked were empty last weekend and no harvesting had been started. Corn was all 8' and thick in basically every zone. Tons of geese around and some ducks. Once harvesting is finished and flooding starts im sure the bay Ducks will start piling into FP.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Ditches I checked were empty last weekend and no harvesting had been started. Corn was all 8' and thick in basically every zone. Tons of geese around and some ducks. Once harvesting is finished and flooding starts im sure the bay Ducks will start piling into FP.


They've been pumping water out of many of those ditches to keep the fields dry enough to harvest the beans.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Good report on www.muck-boy.com 

Bill usually keeps up to date with Fish Point as he lives fairly close.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Well ? Here's the scoop ! I was out there this morning, the beans are ready to come off, and "Some" of them have been partially taken off. Half of the zone behind the headquarters have been taken off, a few rows in 62/63 have been taken off. The BAD news ? 
There's standing water in the bean fields,
*ALL* of them. The ground is so saturated that the farmer cannot get in there to take them off. And this rain today and upcoming week-end is NOT good. It's anybody's guess when they will be able to take the beans off and start pumping water.
I watched birds work the fields, but they had no where to land. So ? The weather is putting it to us again. I'm sure they will get at the beans asap.
As far as flooding ?..Mother nature sucks at times....


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Flooding should take no time at all once the beans are off. With the water up on the bay im sure they won't have any issues getting water to the pumps.


----------



## poppineyes (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for the info....hope they can get it flooded a couple days before the opener so the ducks establish a routine of landing in the flooded zones


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Here is the official word that went out to FPWA board today.


As of 10/04/14 very little of the sharecroppers crops have been harvested and with the amount of rainwater in the fields, I cannot see it getting done before opening day. The DNR is now pumping the north zones 20-32 and the water blinds (4,5,6,7&8 ) As for opening day you can probably plan on those fields having the only water in them. That could change but After seeing all the sheet water in a lot of the fields I would doubt it. For those of YOU that were lucky enough to get a opening day draw I would try to come out and do some scouting, the birds are still using some of the dry fields but decoy openings will be limited due to the crops not being off. Lots of birds in the area. Please pass this along to all your friends so the word gets out.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Deerhuntr ? Ya just beat me too it.....lol
Just spoke to Ron and he said go ahead and post it.

So, there you have it guys .....make preparations as necessary....


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Do they have to wait to pull the crops? Will they just flood and forget harvesting the crops? Will they be pulling crops on opening day? Last year the farmer was pulling crops while we were hunting geese. A great year to boost it to 45 parties. Lol. 

We hunted Shiawassee 2 years ago and they had areas closed down to harvest. 

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

So, is this as bad as it sounds for opening day?? I'm not liking the sound of this! I hate it when Mother Nature screws us over!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this sounds like every opener at shiawassee for the last 20 years. lol. you'll still kill lots of birds. they will decoy to a dump truck at fish point on opener.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> you'll still kill lots of birds. they will decoy to a dump truck at fish point on opener.


Haha Kid! I must have been in the wrong blind over the last 8 years! I may need to bring that dump truck instead of a truck bed full of decoys!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

As kid said it will be like just about every other opener (always something). Lots of burds but those who scout will have an upper hand. Overall FP is in great condition for the upcoming season just need a few dry days to get things moving.


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a bunch of crap!!! We just had 10 days of no rain, and yes the beans weren't ready, but at the point the crops should've been a wash and cut down in lieu of getting the fields flooded for their new 45/50 party opening day plan. The first year we get a draw and now this. Many guys will be ticked off as this will affect a good portion of the season w/ the weather forecast calling for a bunch of rain. Heck there will be very little places to even use standers.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I can understand people being disappointed but not PO'd. We don't have control over mother nature. I'm sure if you'll want to pay the sharecropper for his time, seed, and feul, he'd be happy to accomodate everyones hunting schedule.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> I can understand people being disappointed but not PO'd. We don't have control over mother nature. I'm sure if you'll want to pay the sharecropper for his time, seed, and feul, he'd be happy to accomodate everyones hunting schedule.


Well said paul. 

You guys complaining need to think about the whole picture...your little opening day draw is a small piece of it...deal with it, these guys do the best they can with what the growing season gives them....it's amazing they got any crops this year the way it started.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

greenhose said:


> Thats a bunch of crap!!! We just had 10 days of no rain, and yes the beans weren't ready, but at the point the crops should've been a wash and cut down in lieu of getting the fields flooded for their new 45/50 party opening day plan. The first year we get a draw and now this. Many guys will be ticked off as this will affect a good portion of the season w/ the weather forecast calling for a bunch of rain. Heck there will be very little places to even use standers.


this post makes me want to drive to your house and punch you in the face....just sayin


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and you still don't get it. you wanted the farmers to pull their crop before its ready off a forecast? is that correct?
> 
> you wanted the farmer to take a complete loss and are ok with him taking a complete loss so you can be flooded for your opening day permit. Thats what scares me...so easily ok with screwing the farmer. I'm guessing you didn't read any of the posts responding to you as well.
> 
> and thanks for the PM, i am now huddled in fear that 2 of your state police friends may show up at my door over my threats made in a public forum, lol. sorry, i just cannot stand ignorance and you are a great example of ignorant humans.


You don't get it. Not saying I want the farmer screwed. Just a point where the quality of the hunt trumps the farmers bean crops. And I did read the previous replies, and considered the source on those as well. Pass shooting will be nothing more than a bunch of skybusting with no water to decoy the birds in the majority of the spots. Not everbody has many days to get out and when finally after 10+ years we pull a draw, of course we want it perfect. Seeing that you want to keep this public, let me extend an invite for you to join us on our opening day FP hunt :evilsmile. The ingorance was you posting a trip to my house to punch me in the face, when all you have to do is drive to FP opening day...idiot!


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't care what the conditions are. I just want to go hunting and spend some good time with my family. Do I wish FP conditions were better? Yes but they will be great later in the season. Opening weekend isn't the only time you are allowed to hunt. Plus, the farmer deserves to get his crop off. FP looks amazing and that has to do with his efforts too along with everyone else that has put effort into FP. We shouldn't crap where we eat. It will end bad for everyone.


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

2 years ago FP was dry and I got the draw for opening morning. There was nothing we could do about it and ended up hunting a dry cornfield and scratched a decent hunt out of it. Suck it up. Its called hunting not killing for a reason!


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this post makes me want to drive to your house and punch you in the face....just sayin


That's assault brotha... (note billy madison humor)


----------



## trapper ryan (Jan 24, 2013)

Every year presents different challenges. The crops being harvested later means better hunting later in the year. It'll put a damper on opener for guys but The birds are still working a few fields that aren't cut. I am looking forward to hunting fp this year with the improvements it looks great out there this year! Just this yr there's to much water last yr to little it'll all work out in the end for guys tht hunt later in the year


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I drew a 2nd day AM permit. If it isn't perfect then oh-friggin-well. We're going to eat good, tell some lies, and not have to put up with the duck dynasty opening weekend warriors out in the bay! They do a great job at all the areas, mother nature just throws a few curve balls.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

greenhose said:


> You don't get it. Not saying I want the farmer screwed. Just a point where the quality of the hunt trumps the farmers bean crops. And I did read the previous replies, and considered the source on those as well. Pass shooting will be nothing more than a bunch of skybusting with no water to decoy the birds in the majority of the spots. Not everbody has many days to get out and when finally after 10+ years we pull a draw, of course we want it perfect. Seeing that you want to keep this public, let me extend an invite for you to join us on our opening day FP hunt :evilsmile. The ingorance was you posting a trip to my house to punch me in the face, when all you have to do is drive to FP opening day...idiot!



I'm sure there is a point. But opening weekend is not that point. 
Is it really worth pissing off and loosing a farmer that had given FP the best corn it's had since I've been hunting it? Like I said earlier...next year you plant it and take it all at a loss so other hunters can have a good opening day. Get off your high horse and man up. 
It's not all about killing birds, some of my best hunts I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

flighthunter said:


> That's assault brotha... (note billy madison humor)



Thinking about it isn't assault. Doing it is. I will be there for leftovers. I have never shot birds over beans at fish point. Hopefully many don't show up and I can get a field with no water and standing beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

" Just a point where the quality of the hunt trumps the farmers bean crops."


You obviously have never tried to grow a crop, or pay for inputs, or pay for tractors and equipment. It is a sharecrop arrangement, the farmer is already leaving part of the crop in the field. Are you offering to compensate the farmer for seed, fertilizer, herbicide, fuel and time? 
Unbelievable.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm just letting anyone who plans on hunting FP this opening weekend ?
There's a flock of tundra's that arrived yesterday. 11 of them. That's a first for me, seeing them so early. A few snows flying with canada's.

So be aware of your targets......BE LEGAL out there. Read between the lines on that one ! A lot depends on the draw boys.....good luck.


----------



## poppineyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Is the volume of ducks normal (more or less)? I have the AM draw tomorrow and I am curious.


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

At the area this morning, saw the snows and tundras - pretty cool. Farm looks great and they are running pumps full out in a number of areas. 

Good luck all tomorrow!


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

This should help http://www.muck-boy.com/MI Waterfowl Areas/Fish Point Area Report Page.htm


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

That's just terrible. Basically 50 parties fighting for 12 spots. Just sad


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

So how did this morning pan out for everybody?


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nuff Daddy said:


> So how did this morning pan out for everybody?


Great for us! First four man limit for us. Had 50 ducks 10 feet in front of me before light and they never stopped wanting to land on us. Got 16 mallards, 3 widgeon, 2 black ducks, 1 pintail 1 teal and goose. Probably could have got a 10 man limit. We started being selective after 10-12 ducks. Absolutely the best duck hunting day ive had.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Fordman7795 said:


> Great for us! First four man limit for us. Had 50 ducks 10 feet in front of me before light and they never stopped wanting to land on us. Got 16 mallards, 3 widgeon, 2 black ducks, 1 pintail 1 teal and goose. Probably could have got a 10 man limit. We started being selective after 10-12 ducks. Absolutely the best duck hunting day ive had.




Great to here! Got a good draw im guessing.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Fordman7795 said:


> Great for us! First four man limit for us. Had 50 ducks 10 feet in front of me before light and they never stopped wanting to land on us. Got 16 mallards, 3 widgeon, 2 black ducks, 1 pintail 1 teal and goose. Probably could have got a 10 man limit. We started being selective after 10-12 ducks. Absolutely the best duck hunting day ive had.


That's awesome! !!#


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fordman7795 said:


> Great for us! First four man limit for us. Had 50 ducks 10 feet in front of me before light and they never stopped wanting to land on us. Got 16 mallards, 3 widgeon, 2 black ducks, 1 pintail 1 teal and goose. Probably could have got a 10 man limit. We started being selective after 10-12 ducks. Absolutely the best duck hunting day ive had.


That's awesome. You must of gotten a good draw and got 22,23,25 or 26.


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

Not near the water they said, some fields still not cut


----------

